# Molting death



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi All. I've been slowing losing my RCS. They seem to be dying when they molt. I found them stuck to the filter intake without the hard shell. Any reason why? Is it my water parameter, or PH level? Last time I checked, everything is fine.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

gH/kH would be what to check also. What is your pH, are you using tap water, or RO water? Also, getting stuck to the filter intake to me sounds like the filter intake is too strong. You should have a sponge over your intake to protect shrimp from getting sucked in and reduce the intake a bit.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

If RCS is dying in your tank, then most likely your tank is not properly cycled.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Modo said:


> Hi All. I've been slowing losing my RCS. They seem to be dying when they molt. I found them stuck to the filter intake without the hard shell. Any reason why? Is it my water parameter, or PH level? Last time I checked, everything is fine.


how old is your tank?


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

The tank is about three months old now. It's a community tank. All the other fishes are doing fine. It's also planted, so nitrate should be under control. RCS are only dying when they molt.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Need to know the gh/kh/ph and as I said above, your filter intake should be covered. Shrimp are weak after they molt and if they getting sucked to your filter intake, that could be killing them and not dying after molting.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Modo said:


> The tank is about three months old now. It's a community tank. All the other fishes are doing fine. It's also planted, so nitrate should be under control. RCS are only dying when they molt.


Test for ammonia and nitrites.


----------

